# [RISOLTO] Connettermi con modem 56K

## makaveli87

Mi rimane l'ultima cosa da far funzioanre, cioè il modem 56k del mio mac...

Lo riconosco (è in /dev/ttyS0).

Inoltre ho installato ppp-config, ho configurato la connessione, ho provato pon e si connette. (non ho provato poff perchè non lo sapevo ancora, ma penso funzioni)

Vengo ora alle domande.

1) tutte le volte che riavvio e provo a lanciare pon (o pppd) mi viene scritto 

```

/usr/sbin/pppd: pppd is unable to open the /dev/ppp device.

You need to create the /dev/ppp device node by

executing the following command as root:

   mknod /dev/ppp c 108 0

```

Io creo il nodo e se rilancio funziona....

non c'è un modo per evitare questo tutte le volte??

2) qui la nota dolente....

Il computer deve usarlo mia madre... non c'è niente di grafico per lanciare la connessione e fermarla, che mi faccia vedere da quanto tempo sono connesso eccetera??

Uso XFCE...

grazie!

----------

## Peach

quando avevo e usavo un modem 56k riconosciuto usavo wvdial che reputo tutt'ora ottimo. Alternativa grafica è kppp (ma se non vuoi che si tiri dietro mezzo mondo ti consiglio uno scriptino di lancio per wvdial)

----------

## makaveli87

Il problema è che vwdial è mascherato su ppc da un po' di tempo.. non so se emergerlo ugualmente...

----------

## Peach

 *makaveli87 wrote:*   

> Il problema è che vwdial è mascherato su ppc da un po' di tempo.. non so se emergerlo ugualmente...

 

a meno che non sia hardmasked potrebbe valerne lo smascheramento.

alternativa: kppp, si dovrebbe tirare dietro "solo" qt e kdelibs... a te l'ardua scelta.

a meno di volerti fare uno script in stickybit che fa i passi da te descritti nel primo post (crea il nodo e lancia la connessione)

----------

## makaveli87

provo wvdial.

ma è solo da terminale, o c'è anche un front-end per xfce?

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma non hai la possibilità di selezionare un device differente da /dev/ppp? 

altra possibilità è lavorare con udev per creare il link simbolico /dev/ppp -> /dev/ttyS0 all'avvio. non dovrebbe essere difficile da creare come regola.

----------

## lucapost

Questa è la mia soluzione:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-501419-highlight-wvdial.html

Se ne parlato anche qua:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-518189-highlight-wvdial.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-506874-highlight-wvdial.html

Se vuoi qualcosa di leggero che visualizzi lo stato delle tue interfaccie di rete prova net-analyzer/bmon

Chiedi pure, se ti serve ancora una mano!

----------

## makaveli87

Ho fatto qualche passo avanti....

wvdial non si connette, pazienza..

però ora con pon e poff funziona tutto.

permangono però due problemi. Il primo è più importante.

1) pon e poff vanno solo da root... posso farlo eseguire ache ad un utente normale? (chmod è giusto come comando?

E.. mi dimentico sempre il comando giusto..)

2) bmon non era proprio quello che intendevo...

Io intendevo proprio qualcosa tipo kppp però che non mi tiri dietro tutte quelle librerie...

----------

## lucapost

 *makaveli87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) pon e poff vanno solo da root... posso farlo eseguire ache ad un utente normale? (chmod è giusto come comando?
> 
> E.. mi dimentico sempre il comando giusto..)
> ...

 

sudo , suid, vedi tu....,cerca cerca!

 *makaveli87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) bmon non era proprio quello che intendevo...
> 
> 

 

a me fa un pò caccare, ma stà tutto in 100k, ho sentito parlare di questo: x11-plugins/yawmppp

----------

## makaveli87

2) lo provo.

1) ... altrimenti?? non ce l'ho sudo installato...

----------

## Peach

 *makaveli87 wrote:*   

> 1) ... altrimenti?? non ce l'ho sudo installato...

 

valido, è MOLTO comodo, MOLTO. soprattutto per l'uso che ne devi fare. 

dagliene!  e poi dicci  :Wink: 

----------

## makaveli87

E' strano... ogni tanto va ogni tanto no....

Ho installato yawmppp e potrebbe essere accettabile....

Però non si collegava.. ho riprovato con pon e manco quello....

Intanto sto installando sudo...

Vediamo che riesco a fare...

----------

## lucapost

dagliene, dagliene, senza pietà!

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## makaveli87

Sudo installato.... non so se confgurato bene.... ho solo aggiunto queste due righe:

%users localhost=/usr/sbin/pon

%users localhost=/usr/sbin/poff

e pon e poff li esegue...

Però come detto nel mio precedente post inspiegabilmente non funzionano....

Cioè telefono, ma dopo un po' che dialoga deiventa occupato... c'è quache log in giro che mi dica per quale motivo non riesce a connettersi?

----------

## makaveli87

con pon funziona, ma non con yawmppp....

Molto probabilmente è la configurazione....non so che informazioni darvi ....

Quasi quasi lascio con pon.... spero mia madre si ricordi di usare poff.....

----------

## makaveli87

Scusate se riesumo questa discussione....

Il piccolino è tornato a casa per un aggiornamento e sto provando ad aggiornare anche il modem.....

Ebbene.....

Ho installato di nuovo wvdial e funziona.... o meglio funziona da root

Avendo sudo installato l'ho usato e..... sudo wvdial funziona!!!!

Ottimo.....

Passiamo ora al front-end.....

Ebbene.,... non ci sono riuscito....Ho provato qtwvdialer

In tutti i casi da problemi o la rilevazione del modem o comunque non va.....

Lanciandolo invece da root funziona

Da sudo invece dice che non trova X

Avevo aggiunto come percorso /usr/bin/qtwvdialer   magari devo cambiare qualcosa...

----------

## skypjack

Devi esportare la sessione utente di X, credo, per risolvere il problema, ovvero mi pare che basti mettere in .Xsession (dell'utente normale), il comando xhost+, questo non è molto sicuro ma immagino che il pc sia mono-utente e quindi te ne puoi anche fregare. Così facendolo, anche lanciando con sudo dovrebbe funzionare correttamente.

Facci sapere.

----------

## makaveli87

.... se ho capito bene...

Ho creato un file nella home chiamato .Xsession (non esisteva prima) da utente normale.

E ho aggiunto

xhost+

Ma non va.

Stesso errore..

EDIT: ho provato anche con il comando

$ xhost +

ma l'errore rimane uguale...

----------

## skypjack

Senti, oggi vado di fretta perchè è il mio compleanno e non lo voglio passare on-line!!  :Very Happy: 

Comunque, dove lo hai creato quel file?

Avevo avuto lo stesso problema, appena ricordo come ho risolto, posto...

----------

## djinnZ

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> xhost+, questo non è molto sicuro ma immagino che il pc sia mono-utente e quindi te ne puoi anche fregare.

 

Il comando xhost+ è pericoloso a prescindere dalla monoutenza. Attivato consente di lanciare un qualsiasi programma da qualsiasi utente per intercettare la tastiera ad esempio...

vedi qui e fai prima (talvolta anche loro servono a qualcosa, come diceva giustamente qualcuno)

----------

## makaveli87

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Senti, oggi vado di fretta perchè è il mio compleanno e non lo voglio passare on-line!! 
> 
> Comunque, dove lo hai creato quel file?
> 
> Avevo avuto lo stesso problema, appena ricordo come ho risolto, posto...

 

Auguri.....

Allora... ho provato a leggere quella cosa su debian....

Ho sia provato ad aggiungere quella righe a /root/.bashrc sia a creare di nuovo il file .xsession (nella home del mio utente...) ma il problema rimane....

Però se io nel terminale sono come "root" le applicazioni si aprono... il problema è solo con il "sudo"....

Ma..... una cosa..... e se invece ci fosse un modo per far funzionare questi programmi da utente normale???

Non mi sembra una cosa normale che gnome-ppp funzioni solo da root.....o no??

----------

## skypjack

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Il comando xhost+ è pericoloso a prescindere dalla monoutenza. Attivato consente di lanciare un qualsiasi programma da qualsiasi utente per intercettare la tastiera ad esempio...

 

Vabbè... Il concetto di pericoloso è relativo all'ambiente!!

Pc mono-utente che usa solo sua madre per fare chissà cosa, non mi sembra molto preoccupante che un misterioso uomo cattivo cerchi di intercettare la tastiera!! Poi, non dico che xhost+ sia safety, ma tutto dipende, appunto, dal contesto in cui lo si considera...

Poi, fate vobis!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *skypjack wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   Il comando xhost+ è pericoloso a prescindere dalla monoutenza. Attivato consente di lanciare un qualsiasi programma da qualsiasi utente per intercettare la tastiera ad esempio... 
> 
> Vabbè... Il concetto di pericoloso è relativo all'ambiente!!
> 
> Pc mono-utente che usa solo sua madre per fare chissà cosa, non mi sembra molto preoccupante che un misterioso uomo cattivo cerchi di intercettare la tastiera!! Poi, non dico che xhost+ sia safety, ma tutto dipende, appunto, dal contesto in cui lo si considera...

 

Il fatto che sia monoutente non c'entra nulla con la pericolosità di xhost, te lo ripeto. Ed una volta attivato xhost+ vale anche per il login.

Semmai c'entra con l'usare un accesso via ppp (quindi accesso diretto su rete insicura).

E sinceramente prima di abbandonare il pc a mia madre (certamente imbranata ed utonta come ogni madre che si rispetti  :Cool:  ) ci pensarei su due volte su questi problemi.

Con l'ultima legge (stupida e cretina come ogni norma degli ultimi dieci anni che abbia a che fare con l'informatica) che obbliga tutti ad avere il conto in banca o la carta di credito per versare gli F24 i tentativi di captare i codici di accesso ai conti correnti sono amuentati esponenzialmente (prima era una rarità il conto on-line, ora è un obbligo, anche per quei buzzurri che internet non sapevano neanche cosa fosse) e basta questo a far preoccupare. Non dico di inizare a diventare tutti paranoici ma un minimo...

@skipjack: auguri, non avevo letto

@makaveli87: c'era qualcosa da modificare rispetto alla guida debian (percorsi e file localizzati diversamente, lo stesso problema di xhost+), ora non posso verificare, appena ho tempo rivedo non è una cosa che uso da molto tempo.

Altrimenti puoi sempre usare l'attributo di su sull'eseguibile.

Secondo metodo (più sicuro di tutti) è verificare di cosa ha bisogno qtwvdialer se è un device basta creare una regola di udev mentre invece quello che dovresti fare più probabilmente è configurare sudo per avviare come root ppp e modificare il comando di avvio sempre in qtwvdialer (sudo wvdialer ... insomma)

----------

## makaveli87

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Secondo metodo (più sicuro di tutti) è verificare di cosa ha bisogno qtwvdialer se è un device basta creare una regola di udev mentre invece quello che dovresti fare più probabilmente è configurare sudo per avviare come root ppp e modificare il comando di avvio sempre in qtwvdialer (sudo wvdialer ... insomma)

 

E' quello che avevo in mente all'inizio.... Ora prima di venerdì pomeriggio non posso usare il computer però più o meno quando aprivo qtwvdialer da utente normale, provavo a configurare (rilevare) il modem e diceva /dev/ttyS0 busy o qlc simile, mentre se lo aprivo da root configurava bene il modem...

Simile problema con gnome-ppp.... sarebbe bello se potessi configurare il tutto anche da utente....

----------

## lucapost

ma non hai proprio voglia di configurare /etc/conf.d/net e gestire il modem con l'initscript /etc/init.d/ppp0?

secondo me è la cosa migliore da farsi...

----------

## crisandbea

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> ma non hai proprio voglia di configurare /etc/conf.d/net e gestire il modem con l'initscript /etc/init.d/ppp0?
> 
> secondo me è la cosa migliore da farsi...

 

quoto e rilancio dicendo perchè non provi a verificare i permessi dell'eseguibile di gnome-ppp ?????  potrebbe essere solo un semplice problema di permessi.

ciao

----------

## lucapost

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> potrebbe essere solo un semplice problema di permessi.
> 
> 

 

Se proprio si vuole insistere su questa strada, questo tipo di problemi lo risolverei con sudo, configurandolo senza la richiesta di password per gnome-ppp e aggiungendo in .bashrc un alias del tipo alias gnome-ppp="sudo gnome-ppp"

----------

## crisandbea

 *lucapost wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   potrebbe essere solo un semplice problema di permessi.
> 
>  
> 
> Se proprio si vuole insistere su questa strada, questo tipo di problemi lo risolverei con sudo, configurandolo senza la richiesta di password per gnome-ppp e aggiungendo in .bashrc un alias del tipo alias gnome-ppp="sudo gnome-ppp"

 

non credo ci sia bisogno di inserire un alias in .bashrc ,ne tantomeno di usare sudo, a quanto ne sò gnome-ppp dovrebbe solo avere il diritto di esecuzione per l'utente normale, è ciò dovrebbe avvenire al momento dell'installazione, almeno da quello che sò, ma potrei sbagliarmi.   :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## makaveli87

Io non sono allergico agli script.... infatti li uso normalmente.....

Ma vorrei evitarne l'uso a mia madre... se non perchè non se ne può fare a meno....

Ora..... penso che programmi come gnome-ppp siano fatti per essere usati da utente normale.... e allora dove ho sbagliato?????

Se lo lancio da utente normale devo configurare il modem....e mi dice: Modem not found.

Se lancio ugualmente la connessione (so che il modem è in ttyS0) dice: 

```

--> Ignoring malformed input line: ";Do NOT edit this file by hand!"

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.56

--> Cannot open /dev/ttyS0: Device or resource busy

--> Cannot open /dev/ttyS0: Device or resource busy

--> Cannot open /dev/ttyS0: Device or resource busy

```

E uso sudo invece:

```

mamma@Cube ~ $ sudo gnome-ppp

(gnome-ppp:10274): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:  

mamma@Cube ~ $ 

```

[/code]

----------

## lucapost

 *makaveli87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma vorrei evitarne l'uso a mia madre... se non perchè non se ne può fare a meno....
> 
> 

 

se fai come ti ho indicato sopra qualche mese fa, tua madre basta che accende e spegne il modem  per far partire la connessione. C'è qualcosa di più facile?

----------

## crisandbea

@makaveli87

1)ma gnome-ppp   non ha anche la sua bella interfaccina grafica attivabile tramite il menu di gnome??? senza ricorrre alla shell??    

2)per la configurazione del modem hai usato  

```
slmodem
```

???

ciauz

----------

## makaveli87

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> @makaveli87
> 
> 1)ma gnome-ppp   non ha anche la sua bella interfaccina grafica attivabile tramite il menu di gnome??? senza ricorrre alla shell??    
> 
> 2)per la configurazione del modem hai usato  
> ...

 

1) anche se uso XFCE gnome-ppp posso lanciarlo dal menu di xfce.... ma lo lancia da utente normale....

2) per la configurazione ho usato   wvdial

----------

## crisandbea

@makavelik87

intendevo per attivare il modem usando

```
slmodem
```

, mi sono confuso ,

----------

## makaveli87

no, non l'ho usato....

Ma il modem da root funziona.....se vi dico che non ci sto capendo più niente?

per lupo:

Volendo posso dire a mia mamma di aprire il terminale, digitare $ sudo wvdial e di premere CTRL-C quando finisce.... o fare io lo script e metterle due icone... però preferivo riuscire a configurare un qualche front-end a wvdial...

----------

## crisandbea

 *makaveli87 wrote:*   

> no, non l'ho usato....
> 
> Ma il modem da root funziona.....se vi dico che non ci sto capendo più niente?
> 
> 

 

ti crediamo     :Laughing: 

scherzi a parte....   facci(fammi)  capire bene cosa hai fatto e cosa devi fare....

se vuoi contattami via msn o icq.  vediamo se ne veniamo a capo.

ciauz

----------

## makaveli87

Allora.... vi dico tutti i passi:

1) ho installato wvdial.

2) ho fatto andare wvdialconf

   Modem rilevato, ho modificato username e password.

3) fatta prova: # wvdial

   Si connette... Perfetto...

4) A questo punto devo cercare un front-end.

Ne trovo due: qtwvdialer ... molto semplice....

Gnome-ppp, lo preferirei... si integra anche direttamente nel menu di XFCE.

Allora apro gnome-ppp da root, faccio "configure".

Riconosce il modem e tutto... mi connetto.....Va....Mi mette anche un'icona nella system tray! Meglio di così!

Questo è il log di gnome-ppp (da root...)

```

gnome-ppp

GNOME PPP: Connecting...

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Ignoring malformed input line: ";Do NOT edit this file by hand!"

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.56

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Initializing modem.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Sending: ATX3

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ATX3

GNOME PPP: STDERR: OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

GNOME PPP: STDERR: OK

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Modem initialized.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Sending: ATM1L3DT0185221010

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Waiting for carrier.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ATM1L3DT0185221010

GNOME PPP: STDERR: CONNECT 230400

GNOME PPP: STDERR: User Access Verification

GNOME PPP: STDERR: Username: 

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Carrier detected.  Waiting for prompt.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: Username: 

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Looks like a login prompt.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Sending:  *********

GNOME PPP: STDERR: ************

GNOME PPP: STDERR: Password: 

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Looks like a password prompt.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Sending: (password)

GNOME PPP: STDERR: Entering PPP mode.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: Async interface address is unnumbered (Loopback0)

GNOME PPP: STDERR: Your IP address is 0.0.0.0. MTU is 1500 bytes

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Looks like a welcome message.

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Starting pppd at Sat Apr 14 13:00:19 2007

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Pid of pppd: 19217

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Using interface ppp0

[Invalid UTF-8] GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> pppd: [0f]\xfe\xe0[10][10][02]\xaaH[10][02]\x9b\xb0

(gnome-ppp:15400): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_text_buffer_emit_insert: assertion `g_utf8_validate (text, len, NULL)' failed

[Invalid UTF-8] GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> pppd: [0f]\xfe\xe0[10][10][02]\xaaH[10][02]\x9b\xb0

(gnome-ppp:15400): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_text_buffer_emit_insert: assertion `g_utf8_validate (text, len, NULL)' failed

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> local  IP address 151.28.5.171

[Invalid UTF-8] GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> pppd: [0f]\xfe\xe0[10][10][02]\xaaH[10][02]\x9b\xb0

(gnome-ppp:15400): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_text_buffer_emit_insert: assertion `g_utf8_validate (text, len, NULL)' failed

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> remote IP address 151.6.133.63

[Invalid UTF-8] GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> pppd: [0f]\xfe\xe0[10][10][02]\xaaH[10][02]\x9b\xb0

(gnome-ppp:15400): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_text_buffer_emit_insert: assertion `g_utf8_validate (text, len, NULL)' failed

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> primary   DNS address 193.70.192.25

[Invalid UTF-8] GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> pppd: [0f]\xfe\xe0[10][10][02]\xaaH[10][02]\x9b\xb0

(gnome-ppp:15400): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_text_buffer_emit_insert: assertion `g_utf8_validate (text, len, NULL)' failed

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> secondary DNS address 193.70.152.25

[Invalid UTF-8] GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> pppd: [0f]\xfe\xe0[10][10][02]\xaaH[10][02]\x9b\xb0

(gnome-ppp:15400): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_text_buffer_emit_insert: assertion `g_utf8_validate (text, len, NULL)' failed

```

Questo invece da utente normale:

```

mamma@Cube ~ $ gnome-ppp 

WVCONF: /home/mamma/.wvdial.conf

GNOME PPP: Connecting...

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Ignoring malformed input line: ";Do NOT edit this file by hand!"

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.56

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Cannot open /dev/ttyS0: Device or resource busy

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Cannot open /dev/ttyS0: Device or resource busy

GNOME PPP: STDERR: --> Cannot open /dev/ttyS0: Device or resource busy

GNOME PPP: Unable to KILL wvdial process!

mamma@Cube ~ $ 

```

----------

## makaveli87

nessuna idea??

----------

## makaveli87

domanda.... 

si può creare uno script che automaticamente mi autentica come root (nel senso che prende da un file nascosto la password) e mi lancia gnome-ppp per poi alla chiusura del programma faccia il log.off da root ?? (sempre che sia in grado di farlo...)

----------

## randomaze

 *makaveli87 wrote:*   

> domanda.... 
> 
> si può creare uno script che automaticamente mi autentica come root (nel senso che prende da un file nascosto la password) e mi lancia gnome-ppp per poi alla chiusura del programma faccia il log.off da root ?? (sempre che sia in grado di farlo...)

 

usare 'sudo' pare brutto? Non lasciarti intimorire dal nome  :Wink: 

----------

## makaveli87

ma non funziona!

Questo è il problema!

----------

## crisandbea

 *makaveli87 wrote:*   

> ma non funziona!
> 
> Questo è il problema!

 

non funziona cosa??? in che modo dai il comando??? che errore ti da???

ciauz

----------

## makaveli87

```
mamma@Cube ~ $ sudo gnome-ppp

(gnome-ppp:10274): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: 

mamma@Cube ~ $ 
```

----------

## crisandbea

 *makaveli87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> mamma@Cube ~ $ sudo gnome-ppp
> 
> ...

 

posteresti un 

```
sudo cat /etc/sudoers
```

hai provato anche a dare da user, 

```
xhost +
```

ciauz

----------

## makaveli87

```
mamma@Cube ~ $ sudo gnome-ppp

(gnome-ppp:7044): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:  

mamma@Cube ~ $ xhost +

access control disabled, clients can connect from any host

mamma@Cube ~ $ sudo gnome-ppp

(gnome-ppp:7046): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:  

mamma@Cube ~ $ sudo cat /etc/sudoers 

Password:

Sorry, user mamma is not allowed to execute '/bin/cat /etc/sudoers' as root on Cube.

mamma@Cube ~ $ su

Password: 

Cube mamma # cat /etc/sudoers 

Defaults        env_reset

root    ALL=(ALL) ALL

mamma ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/libexec/xfsm-shutdown-helper

mamma ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/wvdial

mamma ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/gnome-ppp

mamma ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/qtwvdialer

Cube mamma # 

```

----------

## crisandbea

prova ad inserire questa voce in /etc/sudoers :

```
 Defaults:%wheel !env_reset 
```

 ed assicurarsi che il tuo user sia nel gruppo per far partire il device ppp.

ciauz

----------

## makaveli87

il gruppo ppp non esiste.... però decommentando quella stringa ora va...

Provo dopo un riavvio....

A questo punto l'ultima cosa:

Devo modificare il menu di XFCE per eseguire sudo gnome-ppp invece di gnome-ppp.... cerco un attimino... al massimo vi rompo le palle su sto argomento per l'ultima volta  :Very Happy: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *makaveli87 wrote:*   

> il gruppo ppp non esiste.... però decommentando quella stringa ora va...
> 
> Provo dopo un riavvio....
> 
> 

 

ok, metti il tag risolto dopo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A questo punto l'ultima cosa:
> 
> Devo modificare il menu di XFCE per eseguire sudo gnome-ppp invece di gnome-ppp.... cerco un attimino... al massimo vi rompo le palle su sto argomento per l'ultima volta 

 

per questo se vuoi chiedere supporto, cerca prima nel forum e su google, se non trovi nulla, apri un nuovo topic.

ciauz

----------

## makaveli87

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per questo se vuoi chiedere supporto, cerca prima nel forum e su google, se non trovi nulla, apri un nuovo topic.
> 
> ciauz

 

.... non posso chiedere qui.?? Intanto che ci sono???

Temporaneamente ho creato una nuova voce... però il problema è che menu-editor di xfce non mi fa modificare il menu dove ci sono le applicazioni,...

Ho letto che bisogna modificare /usr/share/applications/gnome-ppp.desktop ma anche quello non va....

PS:

Se non posso continuare qui apro un'altra discussione... era solo per far prima...

EDIT: niente....risolto....ogni tanto la gui fa più del terminale

----------

